# Motorized: Incra / JessEm Router Lift



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone motorized one of these? I'm aware this voids the warrantee (expressly stated twice in the owners docs) and have learned that this occurs because the steel screw can gall the aluminum threads in the shaft. I'm considering an offshoot of John's, with the speed kept to low and the clutch turned as low as possible.

I've attached a picture of my lift. It seems straightforward to support off of the two guideposts, but I'm sure others have been here before; input is always welcome!

Jim


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

If you would like to do it, i would wait until the warranty is run out. Anything can be done if you put your mind to it!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> If you would like to do it, i would wait until the warranty is run out. Anything can be done if you put your mind to it!


No doubt, Howard!!

The 1 year warantee has just begun and I haven't decided whether or not to do it but I want to plan for sufficient space in my dust collector / router enclosure when I build my router table, yet make it reasonably small. 

Dang.. my engineering background betrays me yet *again*! 

Jim


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

It is always good to prepare for future growth


----------

